# Looking to print my labeling info as a tagless label...



## belvezet (Dec 21, 2015)

I want to avoid having to do my own neck tags AND would prefer to have my own tagless labeling (logo, care instructions, material). I would be doing something similar to this company. Besides cutting out a step in production, it's also a selling point when selling baby/children's clothes. 

Zoom in on the neck to see what I mean. Is anyone reading doing this? Which companies do it? The product I'm like to use is the Rabbit Skin 4400 body suit. I am guessing that this might reduce the choice of tees/onesies I can use AND also that the minimum order might be high. Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Lance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Whoever is printing your designs can also print the tagless labels. If you do your own printing, doing your own tagless printing is no big jump.

Be very careful though. Ink, especially plastisol, can cause severe rashes on infants' neck. Waterbase ink is better but might still cause irritation. It's why we don't switch out the label on our onsies.


----------



## belvezet (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks Splatshead for the tip. I am not printing my designs, I am embroidering them so embroidering the label is not an option. 

I did find this company (Custom manufacturer of baby clothing and chlidren's clothes) that does what I'm looking for, but it took me a while to find it as I'm not sure what the right search words are. "Tagless label"?

I'll contact them to get an idea of prices and minimums and also see what process they use.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

This is what you should look into buying. They aren't too expensive and you can offer it as an add-on service.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFek1nNTXTU


----------



## belvezet (Dec 21, 2015)

Uhm--looks like this machine may be a little too much for our needs, but thanks. Do you know of companies that will do this for you?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Most screen print shops will offer relabeling services


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you have a heat press, you can have a plastisol transfer printer make them for you. Some, like Stahls and F & M, have pre-formatted templates you can use when ordering.


----------



## belvezet (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks--Will look into that. it helps having to right terminology to google those terms. ;-)


----------



## belvezet (Dec 21, 2015)

Follow up: spoke to LAT Apparel and they do offer relabeling (removing their label, putting ours instead), heat transfer labels, as well as printing (not sure what method is used). I have to see about pricing and quantities, but it's encouraging! 

This is the company that they use to get their plates: http://www.inkcups.com/equipment/tagless-printing/Default.aspx

I think the process is called "pad printing". 

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

just order your tags all ganged up on a sheet from transfer express and use a hat press. that's what I do (except I print my own with my oki 831-ts). if you don't have the actual printers to make your own labels get them from transfer express (a Stahl's company). You can gang a whole bunch up on the sheets. Sizes, washing instructions, etc. Their transfers are good too.


----------

